# accuracy?



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

Im saving up for a new rifle for next deer season. iv got it down to either a Remington 7400 autoloader, or a 7000 pump. Iv got two questions:

#1) is there a noticible diference in accuracy betweene the semi, and the pump action rifles? i dont realy know much about pump rifles, so i couldnt say.

#2) should I get it in .270 or 30-06? right now im leaning twords the .270

Your comments are appreciated. Primarily, im looking for something to replace my m34 Sweedish mauser ( 6.5x55 ) for deer hunting. i realy like the mauser, but the only way i canget ammo is to drive 3+ hours to Cabelas, or order it Online ( same goes for the .303 enfield...).Bolth of them are accurate, reiable rifles, but id like a deer rifle that i could just walk into Walmart or the hardware store and buy ammo for.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

hm, well ive always been a bolt action guy, but if I had to choose between pump or semi auto, I would choose the semi auto, shooting a high power cartridge out of a pump.....thats just wrong imo As far as the caliber goes I would choose the .270 as the 30-06 is 'old' :wink: .270 much better round imo. As far as accuracy goes well if you shoot one shot at a time and aim, there shouldnt be any problem, but if you get excited and rap off those rounds with the semi, you might not get very good accuracy 

Good luck


----------



## dlip (May 16, 2004)

270 is a great round, and so is the 30/06, the 270 is a 27 caliber bullet in a 30/06 case, so its gonna have a little better balistics, but! you can buy the 30/06 ammo cheaper(military surplus) and in my opinion, you should go with the pump, my uncle owns a remington pump 30/06, harvested numerous elk and whitetail, hes set a beer bottle on its side across the river and shot through the neck and blew out the *** end, very accurate rifle, more reliable also


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

AH HA, here goes the great debate, once again. I cannot argue with the success of both rounds, even the "old" 30-06. My only contention is that if the 280 Rem had been made before the 270, the 270 would never have been built. That's my opinion, and I'm entitled to it, so there. :homer:  High power in a pump. That's kind of like high power in a lever action. I will remind all of you that the first caliber that was factory loaded in excess of 3000 FPS was in a lever action. (250-3000, or 250 Savage, in a Savage model 99). I like to reload, so hate jumping around the woods looking for thrown brass. Personal choice, pump. Caliber choice between the 2 offered, 30-06, far more bullet variety, able to load with much heavier bullets, adequate up to and including Moose.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

alright. thanks for your oppinions guys. ill be dropin the deer like mad now :toofunny:


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

In Australia there's this new craze with pump action 30 calibre rifles, especially the Remington 7600 30-06 pump. One of the most popular things to hunt here is the wild pig, massive tough animals weighing up to 300kg. Traditionally the open sighted lever action 30-30 has been (and still is) the most popular rifle to use on them, but pump action 30-06s are more and more popular, new pump rifles have great accuracy, are pretty and feel very nice to hold. Couldn't tell you a whole lot about semi automatic rifles, I've only ever seen about 4 of them in my life! :wink:


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

lol well one thing about me you will all learn very quickly is I have a problem with pump rifles especially 30-06 uke:


----------



## Aussie shooter (Dec 6, 2003)

Hahahhaa whoops! LOL looks like I touched a nerve! :beer: But I would say you know much more about it than me, I have never fired one, it's just from what people say and articles. I'd be interested to hear why you don't particularly like them though! 8)


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

lol, hmm well somthing about pumping on a little piece of plastic to load your .300 win mag round into the chamber, dont get me wrong I love pump shotguns, even .22 is ok, but pumping a large recoiling cartridge with a piece of plastic just rubs me wrong  I'll stick with tha bolt :sniper: 
Im not a real big fan of semi auto rifles either, although the AR-10 is nice :wink:


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

SniperPride, I don't want to step on any toes either. So I'll try to explain it this way. I can certainly understand how after grabbing hold of a solid bolt and pulling up and back and getting a solid feel would make you feel funny accomplishing the same thing by yanking toward you on the fore-end. :-? It might be easier to make a transition if you tried shooting an Austrian Steyer or Swiss model 11 or 31. These are both stright pull bolt actions, and I have heard there is another being built, now. I THINK it's either a Browning, or Blaser, but at any rate it is commercial and high powered and high class. Then, if you imagine that instead of taking your hand off of the fore-end to grab the bolt, you just pull the fore-end toward you as it is connected to the bolt. You could make some minor changes and do the same with the M1 Garand, or M14 and make it a pump action. I'm not trying to change your mind. A pump action is valid.

You have an opinion and are more than entitled to it. On your side, most pump actions, and semi-autos for that matter, have somewhat more rigid pressure restrictions than bolt actions. (My pet caliber, the 280 Rem, almost never got off the ground initially because it was introduced, I believe, in a pump with slightly lower pressures and couldn't match the 270, at that time.) (Edit: the 280 was introduced in a semi-auto, the 74, I believe.) The extraction is not as positive. How do you properly bed or support the barrel in a pump, or semi-auto? They don't have a classic appearance, all valid points.

Different opinions and different favorites. Ah, so many guns and so little time.


----------



## jim21 (May 25, 2006)

I've got both of those firearms.My .270 model7400 remington shoots ok,the first 20rounds after that,it can't shoot the broad side of a barn.The 7600pump is a damm good tack driver in 30-06caliber.Go with the pump. 8)


----------

